# Cat 247b not starting help please



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok gentleman so here it goes machine won't start by the key only on rare occasions but if I jump the starter she fires right up . Bench tested the starter is ok ,battery tested that's ok so bought new ignition switch because the it would hang up and the key was loose thought maybe that was it nope wrong again any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a wiring issue.

If you are not getting voltage to the trigger side of the solenoid, there may be a bad connection between switch and solenoid.

I would check for continuity on that circuit, then check power coming to the switch.

Could simply be a poor connection.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ya that's what I was thinking gonna check it tomorrow and see thanks for the reply:thumbsup:





tgeb said:


> Sounds like a wiring issue.
> 
> If you are not getting voltage to the trigger side of the solenoid, there may be a bad connection between switch and solenoid.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I concur....



Sounds like wiring/contact problem....


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

This may seem obvious but on our machine the door was out of adjustment and wouldn't engage the safety switch all the way.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

This machine is an open cab I could only wish it was that easy thanks for the reply . 



TheBuildingFirm said:


> This may seem obvious but on our machine the door was out of adjustment and wouldn't engage the safety switch all the way.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

neutral safety or other lockout switch, ????


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am gonna test some things tomorrow with the meter and see where I end up if not I'm calling the mechanic in town I have work to do and don't want to look like Sanford and son jumping my machine out every time I need to start it I'll let you guys know where I end up but keep the input coming thanks 




jaydee said:


> neutral safety or other lockout switch, ????


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

where in mass are you?


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Agawam same town that six flags is in 



jaydee said:


> where in mass are you?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Check the seat switch and lap bar as well. They have a tendency to go in open cab machines


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

what was the fix ??


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry I didn't get back to you guys it was the lap bar switch all better then I lost the hydraulic coupling so I had to pull the motor on the job good times !!!



jaydee said:


> what was the fix ??


----------

